# libpng-1.2.26 problem

## happ

Wiatm, 

Mam mały problem z zainstalowaniem libpng-1.2.26 mam następujący błąd i nie wiem jak go rozgryźć

```
 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26/work

unpack libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

/usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/libpng-1.2.26.ebuild: line 22: cd: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26/work/libpng-1.2.26: No such file or directory

Applying libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch ...

Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch !

( /usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch )

  

Include in your bugreport the contents of:

  

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26/temp/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch-9672.out

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libpng-1.2.26 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3410:   Called src_unpack

  libpng-1.2.26.ebuild, line 23:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 324:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26/temp/build.log'.

```

odwołałem się https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216997 słowniki od angola mam, ale nie znam gramatyki, czy ktoś pomoże ?

ale u mnie jest kiepsko z angolem

wymagania co do pierwszych 3 punktów spełniam, architekturę mam x86

 :Twisted Evil:  najgorsze jest to ze po zainstalowaniu Lib-pam nie moge sie zalogować do systemu, czy zawsze muszę być skazany na windoze   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Wojtek_

Masz zainstalowane lzma-utils? Jaka masz wersje portage?

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## happ

no wlaśnie lzma się nie zainstalowało bo dopiero n adysku mam stage i portage a zapuściłem 

```
 emerge xorg-server 
```

i stawiam ze wszystkimi wymaganymi zależnościami, a wersje portage mam 

```
 portage-20080406 
```

sory, lzma mam właśnie sprawdziłem, odinstalowałem i zainstalowałem, i nic nie dało, mam takie lzma

lzma-utils-4.32.5

można ocipieć przez to   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch !

( /usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch ) 
```

Wyraźnie jest napisane, że nie może patcha dodać. puśc synca, może już ktoś poprawił tak by się nakładał.

----------

## Arfrever

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch !
> 
> ...

 

Nie można nałożyć łatki na nieistniejące pliki w wypadku, gdy ta łatka próbuje zmienić jakieś pliki.

Należy zaktualizować "sys-apps/portage". Funkcja unpack() ze starszych wersji nie rozpoznawała niektórych formatów plików.

----------

